# what are the laws on fishing under lesner



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

I am coming down to lynnhaven and want to fish under the bridge, what are the regulations as far as anchoring, or is it smarter to get on the bank?
I read where people are getting tickets, what is that for, I do most my kayak fishing on the james river.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

you can not launch inside the bridge but you can on the outside. anchoring on the inside is prohibited and you have to give way in the channel. i am sure there are other considerations.

ken c


----------



## ovsurffisher (May 23, 2008)

I am going to be fishing in Lynnhaven on my yak pretty much all weekend. If you are looking to go out there are better places then under the bridge. Hit me up and I can probably show you around a little.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

ovsurffisher said:


> I am going to be fishing in Lynnhaven on my yak pretty much all weekend. If you are looking to go out there are better places then under the bridge. Hit me up and I can probably show you around a little.


OV, I will be out with the wife on the Blue Whale (Tandem Blackwater) fishing the marshes and the 757. If ya see us, say hey. And like OV said, there are much better places (and safer) than under the bridge. If you want to fish under the bridge, you are best to do it from a Boat or Shore unless it is slack tide. However there are places back in the inlet that are much safer and produce just as good if not better fish. Hell I saw a dude pick up a nice cobia back in the channel by the tennis courts last year. Reds abound throughout the inlet. Croakers are like roaches and are everywhere. Flatties can be found back in the inlet (saw some near the island in front of Bubba's a few weeks back). I have heard of Striper back in the inlet. I have caught Black Drum back in the channel near the pilot boats. Hmmmm I think that covers it. But surfice it to say, the feesh are all over the place. Head on back and give it a shot. If you see me back there say "Hi". Will be in a tandem blackwater. 

Thom


----------



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

*great info*

thanks for all the feedback and I hope to see some of you out there. i got a lot to learn about all hot spots. thanks again.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

The way that current sometimes whips through the bridge...well, if anyone wants to anchor there...can I have your stuff? <LOL>

Joking aside, there used to be a sign there listing the numbers of people that had drowned there. It can be a dangerous spot. Not to mention anyone who DID anchor would just be a target for the beach casters....


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

If you go under the bridge, watch out for runaway barges. :fishing:


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

wolfva said:


> Joking aside, there used to be a sign there listing the numbers of people that had drowned there. It can be a dangerous spot. Not to mention anyone who DID anchor would just be a target for the beach casters....


I keep a few 4oz slammers around for this specific reason..


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

hurling lead, from either side is dangerous and illegal. be safe out there guys, we need to protect our access to the areas we love to fish... slinging lead and obstructing channels is not the way to do that. be safe out there.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

To0C0oL said:


> I keep a few 4oz slammers around for this specific reason..



Hmmmm....well when you kill someone with 4oz of lead to their temple, this post may just act as evidence of premeditation. Way to go!

I second Rockstar's post about being safe. The boaters on the water have just as much right to the waterway as surf casters. I have never had a problem with a boater being too close to shore. The reason is that if they start drifting too close I will yell out to them and POLITELY ask them if they could give some room. I have never had one get nasty or refuse. They are there to have a good time fishing just like the shore casters do. Likewise when I am in a stinkpot or my yak and I notice I am getting close I try to be observant and curteous to the shore casters. Anyway, lets all try to share the waterway and the love of fishing without putting our freedom or our lives at stake.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

To0C0oL said:


> I keep a few 4oz slammers around for this specific reason..


That is just a very bad idea and is a good way to get all of us banned from fishing there.


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

tjmrpm04 said:


> Hmmmm....well when you kill someone with 4oz of lead to their temple, this post may just act as evidence of premeditation. Way to go!
> 
> I second Rockstar's post about being safe. The boaters on the water have just as much right to the waterway as surf casters. I have never had a problem with a boater being too close to shore. The reason is that if they start drifting too close I will yell out to them and POLITELY ask them if they could give some room. I have never had one get nasty or refuse. They are there to have a good time fishing just like the shore casters do. Likewise when I am in a stinkpot or my yak and I notice I am getting close I try to be observant and curteous to the shore casters. Anyway, lets all try to share the waterway and the love of fishing without putting our freedom or our lives at stake.





basstardo said:


> That is just a very bad idea and is a good way to get all of us banned from fishing there.


Obvisouly neither of you have been there when there are 15 damn boats in the channel, all chasing after a school of something..

And it really wasnt towards Kayakers, more towards boats.. Kayakers arent big enough to do me any harm..

Same as on seagull or any other pier, you get yelled at, if you dont oblige, then you start getting casted at..

And I know for an absolute fact I'm not the only 1 to do this, nor am I the only 1 on this site to do this.. Hell, Ive physically seen 2 of your "high profile" members do it.. So dont jump on me about it..


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

To0C0oL said:


> Obvisouly neither of you have been there when there are 15 damn boats in the channel, all chasing after a school of something..
> 
> And it really wasnt towards Kayakers, more towards boats.. Kayakers arent big enough to do me any harm..
> 
> ...


I am not trying to pick a fight but the argument that "I am not the only one to do this" does not make it right. If the fact that someone else does something harmful makes it right, then I am going to become a defense lawyer. "Well your honor, Mr. Bundy did kill all those women but hell, he is not the only one doing it......Case Dismissed." That will be $100,000 Mr Bundy. If someone is driving slow in front of you, do you run up behind them and hit them with your car? I agree that it is very anoying to have someone in your "space" when fishing, but resorting to something potentially lethal is just ignorant. 

And dont be quick to state that "Obviously neither of you have been there .... blah blah blah". Being a shore fisherman, a Kayaker, and a boater who spends almost every weekend right by the Lesner, I have seen almost anything you can see there.

Nothing irritates me more than to have someone who has issues with personal space and if I set up to fish in a specific area, the laws of common curteosy dictate that I should be given ample room to fish if someone else decides to come near my space. However I just could not live with myself if I decided to hurl a killer projectile at the person just to make a point. 

Ok now down from my soap box......where is Tug when I need his Soap Box emoticon.  Anyway, has anyone caught any fish this week?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

play nice everybody..


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*To answer the question:*

Anyway, has anyone caught any fish this week?
I caught an oyster toad....at the end of little creek jetty last night before the front chased me home.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

To0C0oL said:


> Obvisouly neither of you have been there when there are 15 damn boats in the channel, all chasing after a school of something..
> 
> And it really wasnt towards Kayakers, more towards boats.. Kayakers arent big enough to do me any harm..
> 
> ...




Regardless of who it was directed towards, why would you want to risk injuring or even killing some one.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Casting lead at boaters is exactly why we can't wade-fish the outside bar there anymore. Not because of some supposed law that the the dopes that run the city of VB just now (2 yrs. ago) started to inforce but because of a confrontation just like you described that happened there during the fall Trout/Striper season one night. Some knuckle-draging fools decided that a boater was too close to their spot and they thought it was OK to 'send him a message' by tossing lead at the boat. The boater complained to the right people and the next thing you know the VB finest were there the very next day handing out tickets for wade-fishing that bar and the rest is history.

If you're looking for someone to speak up and support this ignorance I'm fairly certain you won't find that here. 

The inside of the bridge by the boat ramp has come close to being shut down too for the same reason and with the other side (DuckInn) closed down for a highrise condo that may never be built that is the last spot to fish the inlet. If you want to be known as the guy that closed down the last piece of beach that's still open to fish the Lesner bridge then keep tossing lead at boaters. I've fished both sides of that inlet for over 25 yrs. and do it now mostly from the Yak but I'm sure everyone will see your point when it's closed down to all that fish from the beach for good. . 

My $0.02


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

To0C0oL said:


> And it really wasnt towards Kayakers, more towards boats.. Kayakers arent big enough to do me any harm..


Haha, you have obviously never met me or many of my yakkin brethren. Take one look at us and you will notice that we are not missing many meals. 




> Same as on seagull or any other pier, you get yelled at, if you dont oblige, then you start getting casted at..


Ok so this is the part that I really wanted to respond to, because I do have to agree with you that it is a real pain when a boater comes close to a pier because of the fact that around a pier should be reserved for pier fishing only. However, again if there is a problem, notify the pier management or call the Coast Guard and report the vessel. 

Anyway, just my $.02. 

To answer my question from earlier, I have not caught any fish this week yet, but I am planning on getting my rods bent this weekend.  

Hope everyone catches their limit this week. 

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

To0C0oL said:


> Obvisouly neither of you have been there when there are 15 damn boats in the channel, all chasing after a school of something..


Actually, I have, but it's still not worth killing or severely injuring someone. 



> And it really wasnt towards Kayakers, more towards boats.. Kayakers arent big enough to do me any harm..


If you're casting into or near a boating channel, what do you expect? 



> Same as on seagull or any other pier, you get yelled at, if you dont oblige, then you start getting casted at..


And that's why I don't fish piers. It seems people have the collective maturity of a 2 year old when someone gets near their toy. 



> And I know for an absolute fact I'm not the only 1 to do this, nor am I the only 1 on this site to do this.. Hell, Ive physically seen 2 of your "high profile" members do it.. So dont jump on me about it..



I really don't give a damn who does it. It's stupid and counterproductive. When you're not allowed to fish there anymore because someone gets brained with 4 oz of lead, you'll have noone to blame but yourself. I wouldn't blame VB for shutting those spots down if people are doing things this stupid there.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

basstardo said:


> If you're casting into or near a boating channel, what do you expect?


couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I got other things to contend with on the water rather than cast and fight with others. Retalliation would be nice but im not about to kill or injur someone over a fish or a spot to fish. Like to give the benifit of the doubt to everyone even boaters that get to close...maybe the motor died..maybe the current is ripping..anyhow theres alot of water out there to fish and wont kill me to move 10 feet or cast to another spot. Seems everyone these days are eager to kill each other over the simplest things....so quick to pull a gun or in this case lead..ugh just fish


----------

